

An IPv6 tunnel as a free VPN alternative to unblock YouTube in your country - simon_vetter
http://realpath.org/blog/2013/02/10/youtube-ipv6-tunnel/

======
andmarios
So tomorrow everyone signs up for the free Hurricane IPv6 tunnel which is
meant to be used by developers and administrators for system testing, HE can't
respond to the huge traffic and closes a free and extremely useful service?

Thumbs down. If you want to watch youtube, get out and fight GEMA, don't go
and abuse free services.

~~~
dfc
_"Hurricane Electric cant respond to the spike in traffic generated from
somebody's blog post about their tunnelbroker service."_

Thats a riot, thanks for the laughs.

~~~
andmarios
A high definition youtube video, transfers over 40MiB of data per minute.

If 100.000 teenagers decide to test it (obviously not all of them
concurrently), then yes, it will possibly come to the point where it isn't
justified for HE to keep the service up.

It doesn't need to bring their network down, it is enough to cost them more
than what they get in return.

Since the youtube pages mentioned are permanently banned from Germany, this
could be a pretty sustainable spike.

~~~
dfc
Are you familiar with HE's network? Take a look at Google/Youtube's biggest
peer:

<http://bgp.he.net/AS15169#_peers6>

~~~
0x0
Biggest _IPv6_ peer, as I understand it, right?

I'm not sure how much traffic that represents in total?

------
agwa
This is fine for accessing YouTube from Germany, but it should be noted that
IPv6 tunnels offer no encryption or authentication so don't trust them for
tunneling out of truly oppressive regimes any more than you'd trust your
native Internet connection.

~~~
rahimnathwani
This. It depends if the blocking is at the content owners end, or somewhere in
between. This method didn't work in China last time I tried.

------
rahimnathwani
The article mentions one drawback of VPNs: if you're using one to access the
wider internet (rather than a specific LAN), then it's likely that all of your
traffic goes through it.

One effective way around this, at least for those using VPNs in China, is to
create a set of static routes forcing your in-country connections to go
directly. This python program gets a list of China IP ranges from APNIC, and
creates a shell script with a list of route commands:
<https://github.com/jimmyxu/chnroute>

------
DigitalTurk
One researcher at Peking University once told me that he uses IPv6 to access
YouTube. As far as I could tell, it was available to all students and staff.
Just a simple matter of selecting the right Wi-Fi network. :)

~~~
rahimnathwani
This is interesting. Do you know whether he has native IPv6 connectivity or is
using a tunnel? A few months ago, I tried using HE's IPv6 tunnel from China.
It connected, but did not enable me to access blocked sites.

~~~
DigitalTurk
I'm pretty sure it was native. I think they had hotspots for IPv4 and IPv6.

This was 6-12 months ago by the way. I imagine they might have tightened
security since, with the party congress and all that.

------
dfc
Whenever I see someone describing the steps they go through for port
forwarding I always ask "Why dont you just use IPv6?"

